# Cheap Frozen Snail Meat for your skinks.



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey good news for Skinks owners.

Have you found it hard keeping a regular supply of snails? Have you tried breeding GALS and found they weren't as productive as you originally thought?

I have found a local chinese supermarket that sells frozen whole apple snail meat really really cheap about £2.50 per 500gram pack. (I pay £46 per kg for live snails 4 times a year direct from a snail farm) They also do frozen whelks too.

I used to feed my Pink Tongue live snails & can o' snails so now this is defo a cheaper alternative for me. As feeding 11 Skinks every other day costs me hundreds of pounds a year.

The supermarket is based in Middleton M24 Manchester.

I actually work next door to this supermarket, so if any skink owneres are in need of cheap snails, would be willing to post then out?


Ideas???


Thanks for reading Kate


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Be handy, where do you get the live ones from?


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds good. Where do you get the live ones from? I know a supplier that supplies a few as livefood

Liz scargot - 10 live snails for monitors and Skinks


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Kate, that sounds like a good find. I bought a large quantity of large GALS last year and they have lasted for ever, but I wouldn't mind some of these...


----------



## Buda87 (May 18, 2010)

I'd be interested in getting some of this! 
10 snails for a fiver!!!! Can't justify paying that. 
Let me know if you do start buying to send. 
Cheers
Josh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

any one with caiman lizards are going to love you lool


----------



## Street (Oct 30, 2009)

Buda87 said:


> 10 snails for a fiver!!!!


I should start selling some of mine if thats the price they go for! I've got more than my skink can eat at the moment!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Sounds really good, definately sounds as if it would be useful over winter, if you don't mind whats the name of the supermarket, might call in at china town nexttime i'm in manchester as there are several chinese supermarkets there.


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I get my live snails from Helen Howard @ H&H Escargot in Caterbury. She breeds snails for the resturant trade, so when she has a 1 kg that hasn't met the rest size, she offers them to me. I've used her for about 2 years and 1kg lasts me for about 2 months, but p&p has made them pricey now @ £46/kg.


The supermarket i'm talking about is Chi Yip in Middleton, opposite (What was) British Aerospace on Greengate M24.

I would be willing to put some and post them out to fello lizard keepers, as I work across the road. Like I said they are frozen, so probaly best to post them out same day recorded or sp del to garrantee they are still frozen when you get them - but the p&p will outweigh the price of the product :-(


Please let me know if this would be a good product to sell on here?


Thanks Kate


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok Guys,

Checked on the Royal Mail website, It would be around :-

£4 Standard first class,
£4.50 1st class recorded 
£7 Sp del b4 1pm.

These are based on today prices, but they will be going up on 30th April :-(

So all in cheapest is £6.50 if you dont mind them semi defrosted when the arrive, or £9.50 b4 1pm next day.


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

*bump*

bumpy


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Snail Meat*

Ive had a few enquiring over the snail meat.

The brand is - KIM SON (vietnamesse)

Weight - 500 grams (prob say around 50-60 snails per pack, from the size of 5p - 50p)

Please be aware these are cooked, frozen, meat - NO SHELL.

Price - £2.50 inc VAT.

Location - CHI YIP Supermarket, Middleton, Manchester, M24 1SW (They also have a 1 in York Town centre - Great Hudson Street, near the train station & next to my fav restaurant RED CHILLI, not 100% sure if they stock them)

I think most big oriental/Asian supermarkets will stock these.


My Skinks are loving this product - why didnt I think of shopping here sooner!

Thanks Kate


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

You should buy some up, get some fancy packaging made and approach some of the wholesalers like monkfield and peregrine


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Bump*

Snail Bump


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

greendale9061 said:


> Snail Bump


Do you still offer this service?


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi,

Yep I can still get these. I go in once a month to get my own supply, as its across the road from where I work.

I was speaking to the manager and if I buy a case at a time, I would get 5% discount. There are 20 packets in a case.

There are £2.50 a packet inc Vat, If I buy a whole case it will work out for £2.00 a packet, but I assume p&p would be quick pricey.

Message me if anyone would like some. Just to let you know p&p prices are more expensive that the snails itself.


----------

